# Lilypad's Bettas



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I figured I would start a journal now that I have more than one betta :shock:

Today, at walmart, my kids fell in love with 2 bettas who looked like they were on their way out. 

Both were laying fairly lifeless at the bottom of their cups. The condition of ALL of the bettas at this walmart was dreadful. One had tail rot that had made its way to his body, I really wanted to save him, but I do not think I'm experienced enough yet to take on body rot. Another 3 of them had pretty severe pineconing, knowing they were likely a lost cause, I left them behind. 

So we ended up coming home with the two that seemed the least likely to die on the ride home. 

The male, dubbed Poseidon by the kids, is a blue VT male. He has a touch of fin rot going on, but nothing that warm clean water shouldn't clear up. I do have some AQ salt in with them right now.

The female, Mudstone, I'm guessing is a VT, I haven't gotten a good count of her rays yet. She's a multicolor, sometimes she looks blue, sometimes with red, sometimes some green, I can't wait to see her color up as she starts feeling better. She must have had 50 freeze dried blood worms on the bottom of her cup!



I had an extra 10 gallon


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Both of my new bettas are showing some improvement today!

I found out that Poseidon is quite the little piggy!

However, Mudstone is very young yet and has trouble with the bigger pellets, when I crush them, they sink a bit too quickly. So I'm going to have to figure that out. Judging by the cup they came in, they were fed freeze dried brine shrimp, so it might just take some adjusting.

I'm thinking that mudstone may end up being a CT or a CT/VT mix. She is quite young yet, so I'm hoping that I sexed her properly!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Still having problems getting Mudstone to eat this morning. Poseidon has been chowing down NLS pellets, but Mudstone spits out all the pieces of pellets. Tried soaking them in garlic this morning, but no luck. I'm going to bring home some frozen brine shrimp from the office and see if she'll eat some of that tonight. 

Still not 100% sure if she's male or female either. I see an egg spot, but am not sure if I'm seeing ovaries or not. She also appeared to be blowing a bubble nest this morning? I guess time will tell!

I added live oak leaves to the tank, hoping the tannins will help them out. Also added some of those floating mesh tunnels. It was funny, because Poseidon instantly went in his tunnel and slept there last night. He also enjoyed hanging out under the leaves, which are now sinking. I am going to take some salvinia and duckweed from Napoleon's tank (he has too much right now!) and move them into the 10 gallon. That should help out with ammonia levels while cycling also.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Ahhh good news is that I got Mudstone to eat last night and again this morning! Turns out she loves brine shrimp! Last night was just thawed brine shrimp, but overnight, I soaked some pellets and the brine shrimp together with a bit of garlic. This morning she ate a couple of the soaked pellets! 

I have a feeling Poseidon is going to be one of the more aggressive bettas like Napoleon. When the filter flow would push the brine shrimp, he went crazy for them! Hopefully he doesn't end up to be a tail-biter also!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

These two are making improvements every day!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

It made me giggle when I realized you put pink gravel in with the girl and blue for the boy. That is adorable.

It makes me SO UPSET reading about the bettas at WalMart and wherever else they are treated like...they are nothing. 

*sigh*

Your two new ones are stunners. Wow! Very pretty and VERY lucky. The picture of Mudstone taken through hole of her hide is amazing. Great shot!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you! The tank was going in my kids' room, so the decor was all their design lol. If it were up to me, it would have dirt and live plants galore. Instead, we have neon gravel LOL. I joke that they'll feel bad if Mudstone actually turns out to be male and is stuck living in pink.

Mudstone is so quick! It's hard to get a good shot of her. It was very VERY sad to see the conditions at walmart. The manager, who I got to drop the price to almost nothing, said "We just aren't pet people here." As if that's an excuse! 

Both of these two are already getting to the point of "OH! You feed me, I'm excited to see you!" Helps that I'm feeding them small amounts 3 times a day haha.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I had a suspicion the decor was your kids' idea.  My daughter picked out exactly the same stuff when she got her betta. Rainbow gravel, rainbow hide. Pink betta...hehehe.

"we're not pet people"?! Hmmm...then explain why you are selling PETS! Rrrah! Very sad. At Petsmart there is a HUGE area taken up by carpeted cat tower things. They can devote aaaall that area to cat recliners but "can't" give bettas a gallon of heated water a piece? I don't buy it. Can't and "don't feel the need" are two different things. I hope things change soon.  It is beyond frustrating.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Great work LilyPad. I'm so glad to see your Bettas doing well.

I think WalMart needs to stop carrying Bettas. If the stores can't train their employees to take care of them properly and give these fish decent conditions, then WalMart needs to stop trying to sell them. Heaven knows they make enough money. I have not seen Bettas being sold in my city, yet. I hope that I don't. 

Anyway, I love these rescue stories. It makes me happy to think that at least some of the fish are going to good homes and getting the care they deserve.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

I should amend that to say I have not seen Bettas sold at WalMart in my city.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

LOL Splendid, the kids just love those bright colors! If there were pink bettas, we would have had them 

Both of them are still doing great! Mudstone's body is actually turning BLUE now, so it'll be interesting to see what she ends up as.


----------

